# HI Octane R34



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

More on this later


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

****ing nevermind later.....................that's one of my favourite R34's!!


Come on, spill the beans


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Me too, tell us!


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

Is the hover mod from a Delorean?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

You can check out more at Speedhunters  

GALLERY>> HI OCTANE R34- FINAL TESTING - Speedhunters


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

absolutely loving that!:clap:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

wow


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

bang i want one


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

its our superlap star we are having world time attack battle. YouTube - Mark Berry Advan / Hi Octane Racing R34 Skyline - Testing for World Time Attack Challenge.
World Time Attack Challenge 2010 - Superlap


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

wouln't that be overkill?)))


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

Mark And Russ's Super R34 Build Up - Skylines Australia

enjoy


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

r34skyline said:


> Mark And Russ's Super R34 Build Up - Skylines Australia
> 
> enjoy



I was wondering where Russ' thread was.

Thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

berrys 32 was the daddy:smokin:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tryingtobebest said:


> wouln't that be overkill?)))


Considering the Japanese and US teams that will be there, will it be enough?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Can somebody please upload and post all pics of this car from speed hunter and else where? . . . thoses who don`t have a speedhunter account or SAS account can see the pics.

Thanks


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

far out... wish i had a SAS account


----------

